

Ask HN: Columbus HN meetup - spiro

Any interest in a Columbus, OH area meetup late March? Very informal, chat, beer, NCAA hoops.<p>3/24, 6pm @ Brazenhead in Dublin.<p>Let me know if you plan on attending. Email in my HN profile. Thanks
======
fagatini
I won't be getting sexually assaulted will I?

------
bashgrep
Sounds good!!! I'll be there.

